# Osteopenia



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I received this diagnosis Monday. I go in this morn. for fasting labs, and I also started a 24-hour urine collection to see how my kidneys are handling calcium.

I turned 49 last week, am pre-menopausal, am 4 ft. 11 in. tall, and weigh 98 lb., and take 2000 I.U. vit D.

My doc's reaction seemed a bit over-board, but she said she wants to find the cause before deciding on treatment.

Do any of you have experience with bone issues? Thanks for any input you might have!

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> I received this diagnosis Monday. I go in this morn. for fasting labs, and I also started a 24-hour urine collection to see how my kidneys are handling calcium.
> 
> I turned 49 last week, am pre-menopausal, am 4 ft. 11 in. tall, and weigh 98 lb., and take 2000 I.U. vit D.
> 
> ...


Hi Renee! I personally have no experience w/ this but I am sure others will be along who have.

Just wanted to acknowledge your post and say howdy!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> I received this diagnosis Monday. I go in this morn. for fasting labs, and I also started a 24-hour urine collection to see how my kidneys are handling calcium.
> 
> I turned 49 last week, am pre-menopausal, am 4 ft. 11 in. tall, and weigh 98 lb., and take 2000 I.U. vit D.
> 
> ...


How's your Bay Leaf tree? Did it recover? Mine did!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know your whole story but have had 2 bone density scans so far in my thyroid disease journey. Weight bearing exercise has reversed most of my ostopenia issues in my spine.

What's your issue specifically?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I would just like to point out that the key to measuring bone loss is to have a reference point--for most people, it should be a baseline scan when their bone density should be highest, which is when they are in their 20's.

Of course also, until we start to do BMD scans on a lot of people, how do we really set the standards for normal?

Consider: http://www.webmd.com/osteoporosis/tc/osteopenia-overview

You describe yourself as a fairly small person--could your BMD measurements be "normal" for you?

At your age, and pre-menopausal--why was your doctor screening you for this in the first place?


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Just had my yearly physical at work and found out that I have lost 1/2" in height in the last 2 years. I am 40 and should not be having this happen at this age. I had a total hysterectomy in 2000 and had a bone scan in 2001 where my gyno diagnosed me with osteopenia. I am guessing with the results of my vitamin D test earlier this year ( vit D level 15 with the range being 20-100) that I have some bone issues going on. I just had a PTH test and a calcium level test done as I have some of the symptoms of Hyperparathyroidism which can cause the calcium to be leached out of your bones. I will be interested to see what the results are. I should know in about 2 weeks. It would be worth talking to your doctor about protecting those bones of yours to prevent major trouble down the line.

Good Luck.


----------



## KOMBUCHABABY (Dec 4, 2010)

I have just been dxd with osteopenia as well. Now I'm going in for an ultrasound of the thyroid since the last test showed " heterogeneous thyroid" 
Funny, that no one ever addressed this issue in 2006!!!! All my tests for thyroid, tsh, t3 and t4 have been normal for years. Taking D increased my bone pain by 100%. D regulates calcium so I'm probably overloaded with it at this point. Will find out soon.

How have things been going with you? Glad to hear that osteopenia is reversable!!!!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Bone studies came back normal, and I never heard anything from the doc. I try to take calcium, but it constipates me. I have exercised most of my adult life at least an hour a day, and sometimes two. But since thyroid disease, I haven't been able to. Some readings in my hips were in the osteoperosis range, but this could be normal for me. I have lost 1/4" in height, though.

The doc said she wanted the scan because of my weight and hyperthyroidism.

Renee


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Some people do better with different types of calcium supplements. There is Calcium Citrate and Calcium Carbonate. Citrate does not have to be taken with food. I have heard that other people digest the carbonate easier.


----------

